# REFERENCE: list of implements we use or own



## Melensdad

In another thread, Big Dog started a list of tractors, ATV, RTVs that we own so if someone has a problem or needs a recommendation, we'd have a list to turn to so we could ask for help.  Following his concept, it makes sense to come up with a list of tractor implements we own or use.


Cub Cadet 1862

Snow Blower
Mower Deck
Ventrac 3000

Mower Deck
Power Blower (with optional hydraulic directional control)
Cat 1 3-pt Implements & Tractor Attachments

Hurd M96 Precision Seeder
Post Hole Digger (9" & 12" auger bits): Speeco
5' Box Blade: Jebco
4' Box Blade: Midwest
5' Scraper Blade (offset, angle, tilt):  Midwest
JD 71 Flexi Planter (2 head)
Sprayer: Northern Tool Boom & Wand (highly!!! modified)
Great Bend 6.5 Backhoe
Kubota LA402 Loader
New Holland 12LA Loader
New Holland Mid Mount Mower
Cultivator:  Howse
Sub Soiler-Middle Buster:  Howse
3pt Fork Lift (made from parts of the Howse Sub-Soiler)
Landscape Rake (angle, tilt):  Midwest
Top & Tilt:  Integrated Engineering
Tiller:  Land Pride RTA1550


----------



## Big Dog

2005 Kioti DK45s

KL451 Front End Loader / Kioti / Quick Attach
Woods BH90-X Backhoe
BB30-72 Box Blade / Kioti
72" Rear Finish Mower / Caroni
84" Blade / King Kutter
84" Landscape Rake / Pittsburgh
Pallet Forks / Quick Attach
3 Point Quick Attach Adapter
60" HD Disk
Appalachain 14K bumper pull 22' deckover trailer
4' x 6' Utility Trailer
Huskee SYT 5000

54" Mower Deck
Husqvarna LT2554


54" Mower Deck


----------



## Doc

Kubota Grand L 3010:

FEL
6' Massey Fergusion Box Blade
Bush Hog 72" Rear Finish Mower
5' International rotary cutter
6' King Kutter rear blade
Middle Buster aka potato plow
Payne's Pallet Forks
Payne's clamp on trailer hitch


....i hope I'm forgetting some stuff, I got the shortest list on here!


----------



## DaRBy

JD 355 diesel  w/54 in cut
JD 1936 one owner / original gauges , needs redone
suzuki 4x4 4wheeler 1999/ 239 mile, lawn use
500 lb lawn roller
pull behind spreader
2 rear blades
1 front Dearborn N tractor dozer blade
1 small bush hog / N size
1 rear hay spike
1 power sprayer, for the 4wheeler
1 lawn wagon
1 lawn trailer
1 white and 1 craftman push mower
1 1949 8N restored
1 49 8N reconditioned
1 42 9N reconditioned
1 42 9N un restored (ruff )


----------



## JeffSpencer

1999 John Deere 4200 

TSC 48" Box blade
JD 48 Back hoe
Simtrex 60" Finish mower
JD 513 Rotary mower
JD 420 Front end loader

Wants a Harley rake


----------



## BigAl RIP

2004 Kioti DK45
1590 front loader
Kioti 8'-6" back hoe
72" Box Blade
72" back Blade
Bush hog PHD
Trackless 70 " snow blower 
84" flail mower
6' Grapple custom built
 5' Northwest tiller
5' ford mower
2 gang angle disc
TSC Seeder
7' landscape rake
JD swather 
International square baler
 hay Rake 
2 ex wives 
3 dogs


----------



## DAP

2005 Kubota B7800
Landpride 5' Rotary Cutter w/ Slip Clutch
Homier Carry All 3 PH
NorthStar 7800 Watt PTO Generator
Kubota LA402
Markham Bolt-on Toothbar
8' Spiked Field Drag

JD LX288 (18hp Gas) Hydro
4' Convertible MMM
5 foot 1/2 ton Estate wagon with dumper 
Bluebird Easyscape Leaf Vacuum/Chipper
JD Spike Aerator

Horsies, goaties, doggies, kitty, Outback, Tacoma, Land Rover,


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kubota T1870
      48" deck
       rear bagger
       front blade

Kubota L3400HST 
       LA463 fel
       5' woods rotary cutter
       5' TSC tiller
       5' Frontier disc harrow
       6' Leinbach root rake
       Leinbach phd
       6' Monroe Tufline back blade
       Agrex 500# 3 pt hopper spreader
       TSC 3 pt 65 gal boom sprayer
       Huskey lawn rake

Kubota RTV900


----------



## Farmwithjunk

This list changes like the weather. Actually getting smaller these days. 

I know I'll forget a few things, but here goes nothin'.

John Deere 2440, 1979 model
Massey Ferguson 150, 1972 model
John Deere 265 1992 model, w/ 48" mower deck
Ridgeline 20'+5' gooseneck trailer
FeatherLite 18' car trailer
Woods 84" box blade
Woods 84" rear blade
Bush Hog 286 cutter
Ferguson Yardmaker seeder
Deere #71 2-row corn planter
Deere #216 2X14" plow
Lienbach 72" pulverizer
King Kutter 72" tiller
Fimco boom sprayer
Huskee log splitter
TSC Carry-all
Bush Hog PHD
Hew Holland #451 7' sickle bar mower
TSC boom pole
Massey Ferguson 7' 3-point disc
Troy-Bilt "Horse" tiller
Huskee chipper/shreader
Yardman 22" lawn mower
Stihl MS260 chain saw
Stihl leaf blower
Stihl Back-pack leaf blower
Stihl weedeater
Kelly loader that fits 3000 Ford. (Soon to be re-fit to mount on 150 Massey)

Soon-to-be added

Massey Ferguson 150, 1974 model
Massey Ferguson 165, 1973 model
Ferguson F-40, 1957 model
84" Woods finish mower


----------



## Doc

Your name is misleading.  That list definetly is not junk, and what a list it is.


----------



## kensfarm

Wow.. that is a list!  

MF65 high crop w/ perkins diesal w/ mounted MF62 corn huskor

NH TC35D w/SS
NH 17LA Loader
NH 105A 72" Tiller
NH 930B 72" Finish Mower
NH 906 HD PHD (down pressure ready)
NH 276 Square Bailer w/ Kicker
NH 56 Rake
NH 451 Sickle Bar Mower
NH 36' bale elevator
NH manure spreader (2 beater)

Kuhn 330 Disk Mower

Woods 84" rear blade
Woods BB600

McCormick/International 2 bottom plow
(Really Old) Pull behind 10' disk set
(Really Old) 10' Cultipacker
JD Hay wagon
JD 2-Row corn Planter
Oliver Superier 76 Grain Drill
Cosmo Cone Spreader
3pt Potato Hiller
3pt Potato Plow
3pt 2-row Cultivator
3pt hay forks
TSC Bucket Hay Spear
275 gallon diesal tank w/ 12volt pump

TroyBuilt 27ton woodsplitter
Stihl MS28 Chainsaw
Stihl MS460 Magnum Chainsaw

Also have a small junkyard of old implements for the 
scrap metal.


----------



## jwstewar

New Holland TC24D Hydrostate
12LA Loader
914A 60" MMM Rear Discharge
4' King Kutter Rotary Cutter
5' King Kutter Box Blade
5' IMCO scraper blade
24" King Kutter (I think) rear dirt scoop
King Kutter Sub-Soiler
Home made Trailer Mover
Pat's Easy Change
Agri-Fab Lawn Sweeper (really for a riding lawn mower)
Agri-Fab Sead Spreader (also for a riding lawn mower)
5'x8' Haulin' A$$ trailer purchased from Lowes

Lots & lots of mud - hey you said attachments to the tractor.


----------



## buckle97

2005 Kubota L3830 GST

Kubota LA723 front end loader
Bush Hog SQ720 rotary cutter
Bush Hog RDTH60 finish mower
Bush Hog MBX-720 box blade


----------



## JimR

7275 Cub Cadet tractor

5' FEL
Woods 72" MMM
6' KK Box Blade
6' KK Grader Blade
3PH wood splitter


(2) MTD 18HP 54" deck Hydrostatic mowers
Super Split woodsplitter


----------



## OkeeDon

New Holland TC18 Hydrostatic
12LA Front End Loader
4' Rhino Brush Hog
4' Box Blade (some local off brand)
6' TSC Landscape Rake
Leinbach Post Hole Digger; 6", 9" & 12" augurs

_*Looking for:
914 or similar rear finish mower
Sickle bar mower for pond banks
*_


----------



## Ice Queen

1954 Scammell 15MU ballast box tractor (lorry)Lighting set on rear is a Ruston & Hornsby 3YC
1955 Scammell Constructor (poorly!)
1979 Scammell Crusader tractor unit (poorly!)
1979 Foden FH70 Gun tractor
1993 Iveco-Ford box van (ex-horsebox, to be Norsebox)
1951 Singer roadster 4AB
1966 Mk2 Triumph Spitfire
1960(?) Willys Jeep
2002 Landrover Discovery
Zetor tractor (don't know age)
Wheelhorse (don't know age)
Stock trailer
Jeep trailer
Recovery trailer
Flatbed trailer (for sale!)
Open trailer about 6 x 4 (foot approx)
1939 Showman's living wagon
1950's Showman's living wagon (looking for a good home)
Military trailer (converted to living accommodation)
10' Fibreline caravan
16' VanRoyce caravan

I think that's it, apart from 1 dog, 2 goats, 1 guinea pig and 11 sheep. No partridge in a pear tree!


----------



## Dargo

Let's see, I'll list just the stuff that goes with my tractor and not stray into the field of power equipment.  Here is "stuff" that actually attaches to my tractors:

FEL
7' custom built (by me  ) rotary cutter
7' Land Pride finish mower
6' Gill pulverizor
7' JD rototiller
7' Ferguson culti-packer
7' Ferguson 2 row disk harrow
80 gallon 12' chemical sprayer
600 pound 3 pt. spreader
PHD with 9" and 12" auger
2 bottom 16" Ferguson plow
cheapo boom pole
96" HD rear blade (1100 pounds)
72" MD Bush Hog rear blade
72" HD box blade (850 pounds)
old (1950's?) subsoiler with custom made cable burying attachment
custom made 3 pt hitch to move bumper pull trailers
custom made 3 pt hitch to move 5th wheel & goose neck trailers
log splitter
3" PTO driven water pump
Bobcat brand 48" pallet forks on QA
standard duty 72" FEL QA bucket
HD 72" FEL QA bucket
custom made ballast box
3 gang reel mower
landscape rake
84" chisel point harrow


----------



## DaveNay

John Deere 855 MFWD
JD 52 FEL
JD 72" MMM
Farm Star 9" PHD
KK 7' Rear Blade
Buhler/Farm King 600 Snowblower

Bobcat M620 Skid Steer Loader

**** NEW ****
Oliver 1850 tractor (gas) - on a try-before-I-buy-it deal 
New Idea 279 Cut/Ditioner
New Holand 275 square baler
John Deer ground drive hay rake


----------



## Murphy Jim

John Deere 4300 with canopy/ box blade/                                                                      farm blade/                                                                    tiller/                                                                             PHD/                                                                             spike tooth harrow/                                                        middle buster/                                                                quick attach fork lift/                                                      bush hog/                                                                      3 point trailer hitch/                                                      removable trailer hitch on bucket/                                   tandem axle flatbed trailer


----------

